# Riesenproblem Mit Sound! Plz Help!



## Hagi (19. Januar 2002)

hi leute

ich hab da so n'schei........ fujitsu siemens computer....n t-bird irgendwas. Auf alle fälle hat der ne onboard-soundkarte drin und ich weiss net wie ich die zum laufen bringe.. in der hardware erkennung steht, dass der MULTIMEDIA TREIBER fehlt. ich hab dann die mitgelieferte cd eingelegt und liess die nach dem treiber durchsuchen, er findet aber nix :-(

weiss jemand wie ich die soundkarte installieren kann? oder weiss jemand wie ich den typ der karte herausfinden kann? weil es is ja ne onboard-soundkarte  

wär echt voll cool wenn ich ne schnelle antwort erhalten würde...da ich heute dvd's anschauen möchte  

vielen dank schon im voraus


----------



## foxx21 (19. Januar 2002)

hm welches os hast denn und warum funzt der sound nicht mehr hast das os umgestellt oder hast ihn neu gekauft und er hat nicht funktioniert!


----------

